# relier une PS3 à mon macbook pro en wifi?



## irishwizz (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Voilà, une PS3 vient d'arriver chez moi. Je voudrais bien la connecter à mon ordi pour récupérer la connexion internet de mon ordi, mais je ne sais pas comment faire: comment créer un réseau avec un SSID et une clé WEP définis?

Merci

Laurent


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (21 Janvier 2008)

Eh ben , dis donc !! La moindre des choses que l'on puisse dire, c'est que ça en passionne plus d'un ton post !! 

Trêve de plaisanterie, je suis aussi interessé que toi pour cette question car ayant prêté mon DD ext formaté en FAT 32 à ma nana pour qu'elle puisse regardé les films téléchargés sur son PC portable ( Ohhh non bien ça !!!!  ).  

Je n'ai plus de lien me permettant de transférer mes films de mon mac vers la PS 3 pour les regarder sur mon Télé...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (21 Janvier 2008)

Mais voici un lien qui pourrait d'intéresser, même si je n'y ai rien compris...

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t221296.html


----------



## chti (21 Janvier 2008)

La solution est de type logiciel...
Pour installer sur le mac un serveur uPnP qui permet de transmettre les données multimedia (la ps3 se sert d'UpnP).
Actuellement le logiciel qui semble le plus stable et efficace :
MediaLink (http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/medialink)... Il a une version démo utilisable 30 mn...
Sinon : 20 dollars).
Installation facile (MediaLink prefpane qui s'insére dans les préférences système)
Cordialement


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2008)

encore faut-il que jean-claude (je suis familier mais bon avec un Dusse, on peut se permettre  )
ait un réseau ?

Jean-Claude as tu un routeur ou une box d'un opérateur qui fait routeur ?


----------



## nemrod (3 Février 2008)

Salut,


Quelqu'un sait comment desinstaller proprement Twonkymedia & Medialink de Mac OSX ?

Merci.


----------

